# Race-Termine 2008



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (16. Oktober 2007)




----------



## The Tretschwein (16. Oktober 2007)

12 Stunden von Weilheim		31.05.2008
	La Palma		               02.03.2008
	Gran Canaria		              08.03.2008
	24 Stunden München		 28.06.2008
	Bad Goisern		              12.07.2008
	Hollfeld		                  04.05.2008
	Tegernsee		              08.06.2008
	Pfronten		                21.06.2008
	Kitzalp		                         28.06.2008
	Oberammergau		            14.09.2008
	Oberstdorf		               27.09.2008
	Dolomiti Superbike		     06.07.2008
	Nationalpark Marathon 		   30.08.2008
	Transalp Challenge		12. - 19.07.2008
	Cape Epic		       28.03. - 05.04.2008
	BC Seven		      28.06. - 04.07.2008
	Ironbike Italien		   19. - 26.07.2008
	Gira Dominicana		         05. - 10.02.2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerhard S. (16. Oktober 2007)

schöne liste, ganau richtig für die bayrische fraktion. 
ein kleiner fehler hat sich bei dir eingeschlichen. hollfeld ist am 18.5 (www.bikemarathon.net)
dolomiti superbike ist in 2008 der WM Marathon! 
gruß
gerhard


----------



## The Tretschwein (16. Oktober 2007)

oh ok Hollfeld. Dachte mir, dass was nicht stimmt .


----------



## Gerhard S. (16. Oktober 2007)

@tretschwein

weilheimer rennen auf platz eins! dein favorit?
hoffe das wir in 2008 auch eine vernüftige mannschaft zusammenkriegen!
gruß 
gerhard


----------



## Gerhard S. (16. Oktober 2007)

hier noch einer in Bayern
www.radsport-festival.de
22.05.2008 Hill clim zur esterbergalm
25.05.2008 Marathon Garmisch Partenkirchen


----------



## The Tretschwein (16. Oktober 2007)

Gerhard S. schrieb:


> @tretschwein
> 
> weilheimer rennen auf platz eins! dein favorit?
> hoffe das wir in 2008 auch eine vernüftige mannschaft zusammenkriegen!
> ...



Dolomiti Superbike


----------



## Gerhard S. (16. Oktober 2007)

dito


----------



## Eigerbiker (16. Oktober 2007)

17. August 2008: Eiger Bike-Challenge in Grindelwald 
http://www.eigerbike.ch/


----------



## Gerhard S. (17. Oktober 2007)

12.07.2008
albstadt marathon
www.albstadtbikemarathon.de


----------



## Silvi (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

die Transalp Challenge findet nächstes Jahr aufgrund der Fussball-EM eine Woche später statt!

19.07. - 26.07.08

Gruß
Silvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humaster (18. Oktober 2007)

kennt jemand den neuen termin für ischgl 2008?


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. Oktober 2007)

02.08.2008 14. Ischl Ironbike

http://www.bike-holidays.com/html/deu/event/event_popup.php?276


----------



## aka (19. Oktober 2007)

Gerhard S. schrieb:


> 12.07.2008
> albstadt marathon
> www.albstadtbikemarathon.de



Uff! Bad Wildbad ist wohl am gleichen WE:
r+h Mountain-Bike-Marathon  	Bad Wildbad  	13.07.2008



Ziegler CitySign ICE Rider  	Schömberg  	27.01.2008


----------



## 2dangerbiker (24. Oktober 2007)

gibt es schon ein Termin für den Schinderhannes 2008 im Hunsrück?


----------



## swyp (24. Oktober 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> gibt es schon ein Termin für den Schinderhannes 2008 im Hunsrück?



18.05. 2008


----------



## 2dangerbiker (24. Oktober 2007)

Lebst du auch noch.
Habe dich und deine Family bei den letzten Rennen vermißt. Marie ist in Büchel ihr erstes Kidsrace gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (24. Oktober 2007)

Kellerwald Marathon?
Schotten Vulkan Bike??
Keiler Bike???
Saarschleife????

Weiß da jemand was drüber?


----------



## Muckelchen (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Kellerwald soll am 20/04/2008 statt finden.

Gruß Muckelchen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (25. Oktober 2007)

Craft Trans Germany 31.05.07-07.06.07


----------



## The Tretschwein (25. Oktober 2007)

24 Stunden von Steindorf 19-20.2008
http://www.radlbauer-24h.de/


Stubai Bikemarathon
Hillclimb   25.07.2008
Marathon 27.07.2008
http://www.bike-holidays.com/html/deu/event/event_popup.php?264


----------



## f-b-791 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bei dem Thema Race Termine 2008 darf natürlich unser Tip nicht fehlen.

24h MTB von Chemnitz   (HEAVY 24)

14-15.06.2007

Infos unter www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## dransfma (25. Oktober 2007)

Was natürlich nicht fehlen darf:

am 13.+14. September 2008 in Plettenberg der P-Weg Marathon  

http://www.p-weg.de/


----------



## Gleichy (27. Oktober 2007)

hallo, 
kennt jemand den termin vom trieb- marathon?


----------



## bgL (29. Oktober 2007)

Schlaflos im Satte[SiS]l \ www.schlaflosimsattel.de / Das Nacht-Mountainrennen auch ein sehr spaßiges teil im schönen Pfälzerwald.

gruß


----------



## Minimalist (30. Oktober 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Stubai Bikemarathon
> Marathon 27.07.2008



Ich habe versucht mehr Infos zu finden, aber war leider nicht erfolgreich.  Was mich interessiert ist:

Wie hoch ist der Singletrackanteil?
Gibt es eine Singlespeed Kategorie?
Wie hoch ist der Anteil der Steigungen mit mehr als ca.8%?  Auf welchem Untergrund sind diese Steigungen?

Hintergrund ist, dass ich naechstes Jahr gerne ein Rennen waehrend meines Urlaubes fahren wuerde.  Vom Termin her wuerde der Stubai Marathon perfekt passen.


----------



## The Tretschwein (30. Oktober 2007)

Hmm bin da vor 3 Jahren gefahren. Also du hast deutliche Steigungen. Bedenke...es sind glaub so 3700hm auf 70km.
Du hast bergauf meist gute Fortwege, Singletrailantel angenehm hoch, aber nicht übertrieben.

Google mal bei Topsix
http://nyx.at/top-six/show_page.php?pid=93







Singlespeed beim Stubai ist ausgemachter Irrsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerhard S. (31. Oktober 2007)

http://www.sec-sportevents.com/
zusätzlich zum Weilheimer 12 h Rennen wird Anfang August ein 12h MTB Rennen am Schliersee veranstaltet.
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## <MM> (31. Oktober 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> es sind glaub so 3700hm auf 70km.


Korrekt zitiert, aber die Quelle ist mit ihren Angaben wider besseren Wissens ziemlich ungeau (wie übrigens viele andere MTB-Marathons auch  - interessantes Phänomen...)
Ich war zweimal per GPS beim Stubaier unterwegs - es sind basierend auf diesen Eigenmessungen mit jeweils zwei GPS-Geräten pro Fahrt weit weniger Höhenmeter, nämlich ca. 3300 - 3400 (je nach Wetterlage  ). Die Distanzangabe mit rund 70 km paßt da schon sehr viel besser.

Unabhängig davon ist der Stubaier auf alle Fälle einen Besuch wert. - Und wenn einer mit Singelspeed fahren will, na dann soll er halt. Auch das ist einen Versuch wert...


----------



## Minimalist (31. Oktober 2007)

Wieso ist SS irrsinn?  Die Hoehenmeter sind ordentlich, aber durchaus zu bewaeltigen.  Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich schnell sein wuerde.   Was mich eher beunruhigt, sind laengere Steigungen (>2km) mit Steierungen ueber 8%.  Da kack ich immer ab.  Deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## Adrenalino (1. November 2007)

Minimalist schrieb:


> Wieso ist SS irrsinn?  Die Hoehenmeter sind ordentlich, aber durchaus zu bewaeltigen.  Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich schnell sein wuerde.   Was mich eher beunruhigt, sind laengere Steigungen (>2km) mit Steierungen ueber 8%.  Da kack ich immer ab.  Deshalb meine Frage.



Hihi, du kannst froh sein wenns beim Stubai mal unter 8% geht! So was steiles wie dort hab ich noch nicht erlebt, und dann auch noch in einer solchen Länge! Bin 2006 schier verzweifelt......und dabei mag ich steile Anstiege!
Also, wennste das mit SS fährst - Respekt!!


----------



## Minimalist (1. November 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hihi, du kannst froh sein wenns beim Stubai mal unter 8% geht! So was steiles wie dort hab ich noch nicht erlebt, und dann auch noch in einer solchen Länge! Bin 2006 schier verzweifelt......und dabei mag ich steile Anstiege!
> Also, wennste das mit SS fährst - Respekt!!



Naja, ich will ja nicht den Heldentod sterben.  Deshalb frage ich ja lieber nach.


----------



## <MM> (1. November 2007)

Adrenalino übertreibt natürlich maßlos - er meint freilich nur den einen übermäßig steilen Anstieg zur Galtalm und darüber hinaus, der besonders deshalb auch als sehr schwierig empfunden wird, weil er genau zur Mittagszeit bei herunterknallender Sonne gefahren wird bzw. gefahren werden muß.  

Ansonsten bewegen sich die Steigungen im üblichen Rahmen - also so um die 10 %, mal drüber, mal drunter.

Ich bin aber freilich auch der Meinung, daß ein Singlespeeder hier sehr zu leiden haben dürfte - würd' aber niemanden davon abhalten, den Stubaier mit Singlespeed zu fahren.


----------



## Minimalist (1. November 2007)

Bevor ich es vergesse, danke an alle fuer die Infos.  Ich muss mal schauen, wie mein Training im Fruehjahr so verlaeuft.  Danach werde ich enstcheiden, welches Bike ich nehme.

Ausserdem muss ich mir auch noch die Genehmigung von der Chefin einholen.  Wir sind dann naemlich auf Hochzeitsreise.


----------



## <MM> (1. November 2007)

Na was Besseres als hochzeitln im Stubaital gibt's ja sowieso nicht...!


----------



## MatschMeister (1. November 2007)

Hi kennt schon jemand die Termine für den Langebrad/Forbach Marathon, Pfälzerwaldmarathon  und fürs Energie Race in Ettlingen?

grüßle
kette rechts und trail frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (5. November 2007)

Unser Termin in Altenau/Harz:
24.Mai: Cross- Country Lizenz und Hobby ; Kids Cup
25. Mai: Stevens- Marathon 39Km (750 Hm);78Km (1500 Hm);117Km (2250 Hm) + 6 Km Einführungsrunde


----------



## team k5 (7. November 2007)

für alle 24h besessene noch einige termin ich hoffe man sieht sich
8.-14.03 24h of Dubai
8.-11.05 24h Fianale IT
14.15.06 24h Chemnitz
28.29.06 24h München oder Davos CH auch sehr schön
19.07     12h Kühlsheim 
25.-27.07 24h Ruhpolding WM
23.-24.08 24h Rad am Ring auch für MTB
mach sumasumarum ca.2200 renn-km.

wär fährt mit?


----------



## Albi_H (8. November 2007)

Natürlich darf auch nicht MAD EAST CHALLENGE in Altenberg fehlen.
16-18.05.2008

Mehr Infos unter www.madmission.de

Gruß Albi


----------



## Wave (8. November 2007)

26. April 2008 -> SKS Bike-Marathon Sundern 

www.mega-sports.de


----------



## Marathonfan (8. November 2007)

Hi,

das möchte ich aber sehen, den Stubaitaler mit SS. Besonders gleich nach der "Dorfrunde" der erste Asphaltanstieg, da schieben schon welche mit 22/34.

Viel Spaß


----------



## bunsi (13. November 2007)

14./15. Juni 2008   Gonso-Albstadt-MTB-Classic- Europameisterschaft/ DM Ärzte und Apotheker/ Hobbymarathon
http://www.albstadt-mtb-classic.com/content.php?folder=61

12. Juli 2008   14. Albstadt-LBS-Bikemarathon 
http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/index2.html?nocache=0.87738687125966

05. Oktober 2008   12 Int. Albgold Trophy in Trochtelfingen
http://alb-gold.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=27&Itemid=41


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (13. November 2007)

Jo, Albstadt hat wieder ein Teilnehmerlimit   2500 Starter   War wohl doch zuviel dieses Jahr   Die Startzeit soll um eine Stunde vorverlegt werden auf 12 Uhr, und ausserdem ist Zielschluss erst um 19.30 Uhr  Naja, also wer 7,5 Stunden auf 86km braucht  Aber offensichtlich war besonders dieses Jahr die Erfahrung, daß eine so lange mögliche Fahrzeit wohl doch nötig war/ist/sein wird.


----------



## aka (13. November 2007)

Hier die Marathontermine der Radsportakademie (Neustadt a.d.W., Bad Wildbad, ...):
http://www.radsportakademie.de/main/wiruns/terminpl.php

Echt super, dass Wildbad am Tag nach Albstadt liegt .
Die Marathon-EM, die wird ja wohl kaum ueber die 46km Strecke gehen?


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. November 2007)

ähm wo ist eigentlich die Marathon DM 2008?


----------



## Deleted 33425 (13. November 2007)

ich glaube in Singen am Htw



slongslong schrieb:


> Der Forestman 2008 ist übrigens das letzte Rennen von Sog. Den Hegau Bike Marathon übernimmt wohl zumindest nächstes Jahr Saalschneider. Die Strecke wird geändert.






skyder schrieb:


> Das ist richtig! Es wird im nächsten Jahr für die Lizenzfahrer gleichzeitig die Deutsche Marathon Meisterschaft ausgetragen.... Am drum-herum (Strecke, Start und Zielbereich, Rahmenprogramm) wird gerade gearbeitet..
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan Salscheider (mit einem a und ohne n...)


----------



## roba (13. November 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Echt super, dass Wildbad am Tag nach Albstadt liegt .
> Die Marathon-EM, die wird ja wohl kaum ueber die 46km Strecke gehen?




Es wird lt. Homepage eine 100KM-Runde für die Marathon-EM geben


----------



## mountainbike (13. November 2007)

hallöchen an alle hier!

sind ja wieder einige interessante termine hier - lächel 

klaus - in deiner liste steht einiges was ich interessant finde! 

wie ist denn der dolomiti-superbike?

lg bergpeter


----------



## Lateralus (13. November 2007)

Weiss schon jemand was vom Ruhrbike-Festival `08?


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. November 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> hallöchen an alle hier!
> 
> sind ja wieder einige interessante termine hier - lächel
> 
> ...



Ein MUSS!


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. November 2007)

Wollmi-T schrieb:


> ich glaube in Singen am Htw



ahja danke! Alles nicht meine Strecken.......


----------



## mountainbike (14. November 2007)

nee sag a mal klaus bitte!

beschreib bitte mal wenn zeit ist, ok?

weisst ja, goisern kenn ich, o-gau, pfronten, tegernsee usw - kann man den mit was vergleichen?

bin ganz ohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. November 2007)

Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter ????

Marathon in Saalhausen ??????


----------



## Lateralus (14. November 2007)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter ????



Mailanfrage läuft



Grunzi schrieb:


> Marathon in Saalhausen ??????



12.7.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (14. November 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ahja danke! Alles nicht meine Strecken.......



die Strecke soll geändert werden. Wobei das Hegau sicher nicht mehr als ein Sägezahnprofil zulässt.


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. November 2007)

Würg


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. November 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> nee sag a mal klaus bitte!
> 
> beschreib bitte mal wenn zeit ist, ok?
> 
> ...



ok wenn Zeit. Schau mal Sufu! Da wurde schon drüber geschrieben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283565&highlight=dolomiti+superbike


----------



## Sanz (14. November 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> hallöchen an alle hier!
> 
> sind ja wieder einige interessante termine hier - lächel
> 
> ...



Viel Forstautobahn, viel Höhenmeter, gute Verpflegung, sehr gute Orga, tolle Landschaft doch für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Trails.

Welches sind die schönsten, singletrailreichsten Marathons?
Wie ist z.B der Nationalparkmarathon in der Schweiz? 

Andre


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. November 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Echt super, dass Wildbad am Tag nach Albstadt liegt .
> Die Marathon-EM, die wird ja wohl kaum ueber die 46km Strecke gehen?



Da gibts nur eines:

*Albstadt*, finishen, 
kurz relaxen, nach Wildbad fahren, pofen, aufstehen und 
*Wildbad* finishen.

So steht es bei mir im Kalender


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. November 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Wie ist z.B der Nationalparkmarathon in der Schweiz?
> 
> Andre



Sufu.


----------



## Reignman (15. November 2007)

mountainbike: beim Dolomiti Superbike 2008 wird die Weltmeisterschaft stattfinden.
bisher nur gutes über den Marathon gehört, ist für viele auch der Lieblingsmarathon
angeblich ist für die Weltmeiterschaft die Höhenmeter reduziert worden, "nur" noch 3000 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (15. November 2007)

weil einfach zuviele CC Schwuchteln mitfahren wollen. Wäre es ein Swiss Bike Ma sters mit 5000hm müssten sich die Jungs mal so herschinden, dass sie zu lange brauchen um zu regenerieren. 

Ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass es immer kürzer wird. 

Goisern und Pfronten gehen den richtigen Weg.


----------



## rxx (15. November 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> weil einfach zuviele CC Schwuchteln



Genauer bitte ...

Die beiden CCler Susi und Frischi kannst du ja wohl nicht gemeint haben, die halten nämlich aktuell den Streckenrekord am SBM.

Rey


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. November 2007)

richtig! Das sind auch Tiere! Abver so die 2 klassigen Weltcupfahrer möchten nicht verrecken und sich evtl mit Normalos messen müssen.

Ausserdem für den Veranstalter leichter zu handeln.


----------



## Reignman (15. November 2007)

die meisten Marathonveranstaltungen bieten mehr als nur 2 Strecken an, wie bsp. der diesjährige Dolomiti.
der Sprung zwischen 1600 hm und 3900 hm ist doch etwas gewaltig   .


----------



## Milass (15. November 2007)

weiß jemand wann und wo die deutsche meisterschaft im marathon ist?


----------



## Fido284 (15. November 2007)

Das Ruhrbikefestival findet 2008 definitiv nicht statt, sondern erst wieder in 2009! 
Traurig, aber wahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 33425 (15. November 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> weiß jemand wann und wo die deutsche meisterschaft im marathon ist?



gucks Du

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303654&page=2

eine Seite vorher  

nur wann weiß ich nicht


----------



## Lateralus (16. November 2007)

Fido284 schrieb:


> Das Ruhrbikefestival findet 2008 definitiv nicht statt, sondern erst wieder in 2009!
> Traurig, aber wahr...




Woher haste die Info? Das ist ja totaler Scheiss...


----------



## Fido284 (16. November 2007)

@Lateralus: Ich gehöre mit zum Orga-Team - der Marathon ging die letzten Jahre auf meine Kappe.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (16. November 2007)

Und diese Kappe gehört vergoldet !!!!!!!!!  
Denn der Marathon in Wetter war einer der schönsten/besten im Jahr !!!!!

Dann bleibt nur die Vorfreude auf 2009


----------



## Limit83 (16. November 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> weiß jemand wann und wo die deutsche meisterschaft im marathon ist?



Singen - wohl wieder das vorletzte Wochenende im September


----------



## Toni172 (21. November 2007)

kennt hier Jemand die Termin von

1. Grafschaft/Schmallenberg "Ghost-Marathon"im August 2008 ???
2. Schotten Vulkanbike ???

Grüße Toni


----------



## Marc B (22. November 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> kennt hier Jemand die Termin von
> 1. Grafschaft/Schmallenberg "Ghost-Marathon"im August 2008 ???
> (...)



23.08.2008 Grafschaft Sauerland Marathon


----------



## Sascha9289 (24. November 2007)

hier meine vorläufigen Termine 2008

Forestman	Kirchen-Hausen	27.04.	 	 	 	 	 

WMC	Offenburg	01.06.	 	 	 	 	 
Ultra Bike	Kirchzarten	22.06.	 	 	 	 	 

Spessart Bike          Frammersbach	29.06.	 	 	 	 	 
r+h Bike Marathon	Bad Wildbad	13.07.	 	 	 	 	 
Sigma Sport Bike	Neustadt a.d.W.	17.08.	 	 	 	 	 
Hegau Bike 	Singen	02.09.	 	 	 	 	 
Schwarzwald Bike	Furtwangen	14.09.


Aktuelle Termine immer auf meiner Page www.sycling.de


----------



## pirat00 (24. November 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> kennt hier Jemand die Termin von
> 
> 2. Schotten Vulkanbike ???



18.05.2008


----------



## Aitschie (25. November 2007)

ErzgebirgsBikeMarathon in Seiffen: 02. und 03.August 2008

Wundert mich, dass der bisher noch nicht genannt wurde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Sascha (26. November 2007)

Auch die Termine der Bikesportnews- Marathon-Trophy kristallisieren sich nun heraus. Eine große Überraschung: Bundesliga-Veranstalter Bad Salzdetfurth ist neu dabei.

www.bike-sport-news.de


----------



## Marc B (26. November 2007)

hab' ein paar bisherige termine geordnet, also für leute aus NRW und umgebung. 

*26.04.2008* Sundern-Hagen (Marathon)
*18.05.2008*  Schinderhannes Hunsrück (Marathon)
*24.05.2008*  KTT-Race Bensberg/Bergisch Gladbach
*01.06.2008*  1. Hobby EM Pracht-Wickhausen (XC)
*08.06.2008* iXS-Cup Grafschaft (XC)
*13.-15.06.2008* Willingen Bike-Festival (Marathon)
*12./13.07.2008*  Bike & Fun Saalhausen (Marathon)
*02.08.2008* Nordenau (Marathon)
*23.08.2008* Grafschaft Sauerland Marathon
*13./14.09.2008*    P-Weg Marathon Plettenberg 
*05.10.2008* Langenberg-Wiemeringhausen (Marathon)


----------



## MTB-Sascha (27. November 2007)

http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/


----------



## Becci (28. November 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> *24.05.2008*  KTT-Race Bensberg/Bergisch Gladbach
> *01.06.2008*  1. Hobby EM Pracht-Wickhausen (XC)



dann fahr den ganzen berg-cup mit..ansonsten "klaust" du den leuten die alle rennen mitfahren die punkte.....


----------



## Marc B (28. November 2007)

fahre meistens spontan da mit, wo ich gerade lust zu habe. und soweit plane ich eher selten  glaube auch kaum, dass leute wie ich da irgendwem groß punkte klauen, dabei sein ist alles


----------



## Walki (28. November 2007)

Und hier noch die Daten vom Swisspower Cup in der Schweiz:

*29./30.03.08 Buchs/SG*
Samstag: Kids/Hobby
Sonntag: Lizenz (Class 1)

*05./06.04.08 Winterthur/ZH*
Samstag: Lizenz (Class 2)
Sonntag: Kids/Hobby

*12./13.04.08 Muttenz/BL*
Samstag: Kids/Hobby
Sonntag: Lizenz (Class 1)

*24./25.05.08 Gränichen/AG*
Samstag: Kids/Hobby
Sonntag: Lizenz (Class 1)

*28./29.06.08 Champéry/VS*
Samstag: Lizenz (Class 1)
Sonntag: Kids/Hobby

*12./13.07.08 Savognin/GR*
Samstag: Lizenz (Class 2)
Sonntag: Kids/Hobby

*19./20.07.08 Seon/AG*
Samstag: Kids/Hobby
Sonntag: MTB XC Schweizermeisterschaft

*06./07.09.08 Bern*
Samstag: Kids/Hobby
Sonntag: Lizenz (Class HC)

Alle Infos zum Swisspower Cup unter www.swisspowercup.ch.

Das Rennen in Bern am 6. September bestreiten die Hobbybiker auf einer 45km Schlaufe (für Anfänger gibts auch eine 23km Strecke). Infos zu Bern: *www.bernbike.ch*.


----------



## Limit83 (29. November 2007)

9. Bank 1 Saar MTB Marathon in St. Ingbert am 31.08.08
Der Marathon mit dem wohl höchsten Singletrailanteil. Wahrscheinlich werden hier auch wieder die Süd-West Meisterschaften und damit die Verbandsmeisterschaften Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland ausgetragen. Jeder der letztes Jahr bei der DM am Start war, weiß wie schön die Strecke ist. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## Blechquaeler (29. November 2007)

Weiß jemand, wann der Eppstein-Marathon (Taunustrails) stattfindet?
Grüße!


----------



## Aitschie (2. Dezember 2007)

Noch n Termin für 2008: am *01.Juni 2008* findet der 2*. Fichtelgebirgsmarathon* in Bayreuth statt. Strecken 36, 70 und 108km.
Infos: BikeSportBühne Bayreuth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (10. Dezember 2007)

Kann es tatsächlich sein daß Schotten am 18.05 statt findet? So spät? Der war doch bisher immer gleich Anfang Mai......


----------



## checky (13. Dezember 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> dann fahr den ganzen berg-cup mit..ansonsten "klaust" du den leuten die alle rennen mitfahren die punkte.....


fahr doch einfach schneller ... am besten direkt auf Platz 1, habe gehört da soll es am meisten Punkte geben & ganz wichtig: da ist keiner vor Dir der Punkte klauen kann.


----------



## Zahmulla (13. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch zwei Marathons im Pfälzer Wald:

- Gäsbock-Marathon (Die Rückkehr der Regenritter) am 10. Mai 2008
- 3. Bike Marathon im Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald am 8./9. August 2008 in Trippstadt


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich persönlich finds Bullshit daß anscheinend immer Maras Samstags statt finden.
Is klar daß die, die Montags wieder arbeiten müssen, das anders sehen. 

So jetzt beim Pläzerwald-Mountainbikepark Mara der mich sehr interessiert hätte und Willingen findet auch Samstags statt :kotz:

Son Mist. Schade.

Wat is nu mit Schotten? Weiß da jemand was näheres drüber??


----------



## kopfnikka67 (13. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finds Bullshit daß anscheinend immer Maras Samstags statt finden.
> Is klar daß die, die Montags wieder arbeiten müssen, das anders sehen.
> 
> So jetzt beim Pläzerwald-Mountainbikepark Mara der mich sehr interessiert hätte und Willingen findet auch Samstags statt :kotz:
> ...



 
Komisch, meine Rennen sind bis auf Albstadt immer Sonntags !


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Dezember 2007)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Komisch, meine Rennen sind bis auf Albstadt immer Sonntags !



O.k, ich muss das etwas eingrenzen! Maras die im meinem "Einzugsgebiet" sind ( +/- 200km )und ich gerne fahren würde, da gibts einige die Samstags statt finden:

-Grafschaft
-Gäsbock
-Siedelsbrunn 
-Nordenau
-Willingen
-Pfälzerwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (13. Dezember 2007)

wie ist denn der fichtelgebirgsmarathon so?


----------



## madbutt (13. Dezember 2007)

Kann schon jemand was zum Termin vom 12. Keiler Bike Marathon in Wombach sagen?

Tippe mal auf den 26./27.07.08 bzw. 02./03.08.08 - würde ins Schema passen, aber etwas konkretes wäre mir ganz recht  

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Tommy B. (13. Dezember 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> wie ist denn der fichtelgebirgsmarathon so?



Kriegt man da auch auf Platz 1 die meisten Punkte?
Oder werden dort auch Punkte "geklaut"?


----------



## checky (13. Dezember 2007)

Echt Punkteklau ?? wo & wie das denn ? 
SKANDAAAAAL


----------



## Tommy B. (13. Dezember 2007)

Jaaaa, haste nicht gelesen???

Beim Berg-Bike-Cup !!
Ist aber vielleicht nur in RheinlandPfalz so ....


----------



## checky (13. Dezember 2007)

... oder wenn man nur befähigt ist auf den letzten Plätzen rumzulungern ....


----------



## Tommy B. (13. Dezember 2007)

... dann klauen nämlich ALLE vor einem die ganzen Punkte. Deswegen ja die Empfehlung, auf Platz 1 zu fahren !!!


----------



## checky (13. Dezember 2007)

und die mit Rucksack stecken die geklauten Punkte direkt in denselben & hauen damit ab ... das ist so GEMEIN


----------



## Tommy B. (13. Dezember 2007)

Das ist wirklich GEMEIN, und kann sicher auch so manch tretendes Schwein verbittern ... verständlich.

Deswegen brauchen die Leute mit Rucksack auch nicht so schnell zu fahren und haben trotzdem viele Punkte - mit oder ohne Lizenz *hä* !!!


----------



## checky (13. Dezember 2007)

haben die die geklauten Punkte vom letzten Rennen also noch im Rucksack ?
Boa, wie frech ist das denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy B. (13. Dezember 2007)

Und schonmal auch von der ganzen Saison, nämlich wenn sie vergessen, sie auszupacken ... die sehen dann aus wie ein verschimmeltes Butterbrot was man vergessen hat zu essen ...

Und da hätten sich einige frustierte Racer sooooo drüber gefreut !!


----------



## captain hook (13. Dezember 2007)

???!!!! ja und äh.... wie ist jetzt der fichtelgebrigsmarathon so wenn man mal den punkteklau und so aussen vorlässt? ich versprech auch, wenn überhaupt ohne rucksack zu kommen und ausserdem auch nichts zu klauen... besonders keine punkte....


----------



## Peter88 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hab da mal drei fragen....

1.Wo findet die Deutsche XC U23 Meisterschaft statt?
2.Gibt es auch eine U23 Klasse bei der Deutschen Marathonmeisterschaft?
3.Wann und wo findet die Landesverbandsmeisterschaft NRW im MA statt?

Wenn ihr mir helfen könntet wäre ich euch dankbar



Hier noch eine Termin:

21.06.2008	Bad Driburg	Bergsprint/Einzelzeitfahren

Kleines aber schönes Event !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Aitschie (13. Dezember 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> wie ist denn der fichtelgebirgsmarathon so?



Der Marathon ist, bei besserem Wetter als 07  sehr fein. Strecke hat von allem was: hügeliges Profil zu Beginn und am Ende, aber auch längere Anstiege wechseln sich ab mit Rollerpassagen. An Trails sind einige schöne (W, Q und S) dabei. Er lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren, leider war das Wetter besch*****. 2° und Graupel auf dem Ochsenkopf. Da gibt's wahrlich Schöneres...


----------



## madbutt (14. Dezember 2007)

12. Keiler Bike Marathon in Wombach findet am 03.08.2008 statt.


----------



## skyder (14. Dezember 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Hab da mal drei fragen....
> 
> 1.Wo findet die Deutsche XC U23 Meisterschaft statt?
> 2.Gibt es auch eine U23 Klasse bei der Deutschen Marathonmeisterschaft?
> ...



Hallo,

ich kann Dir als Veranstalter auf die 2. Frage antworten:

In diesem Jahr gibt es bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft Marathon in Singen am 28.09 (www.singen-bike-marathon.de) noch keine U 23 Meisterschaft, da diese erst über die Bundeshauptversammlung des BDR´s - auf Antrag - eingeführt werden müsste. Dafür haben wir uns als Veranstalter aber beim Europäischen Verband der UEC für eine U23 Meisterschaft bei der Marathon EM in Albstadt am 15.06 (www.albstadt-mtb-classic.de) stark gemacht und werden dort erstmalig im Marathon Bereich diese Meisterschaft durchführen. National dauert so eine Entscheidung leider länger...

Gruß

skyder


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Dezember 2007)

Wenn der Singen-Mara genauso schön wird wie die dazugehörige Homepage, dann aber beide Daumen nach oben   

Die Startzeiten sind nach 10 Uhr und damit der Jahreszeit Ende September angepasst, das ist auch schon mal gut! Auch die Startgebühr kann sich durchaus sehen lassen!


----------



## Peter88 (14. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die schnelle antwort!
Hört sich gut an...


----------



## Milass (14. Dezember 2007)

...kann ich als U19 Lizenz nicht bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft im Marathon 2008 teilnehmen?? Letztes Jahr ging das doch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (15. Dezember 2007)

@Milass


> ---
> Lang-Distanz 95 KM:
> Herren/Damen (Jg. 78-89)
> Master I m/w (Jg. 68-77)
> ...



Ich glaub aber das wir dan 5 min später starten...
haben dann doch noch 95km um die Profis einzuholen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Milass (15. Dezember 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> @Milass
> 
> 
> Ich glaub aber das wir dan 5 min später starten...
> ...



nee, ich bin Jg 1990...


----------



## Tommy B. (18. Dezember 2007)

Um nochmal das Thema mit dem Punkteklau aufzugreifen  

Wenn man hier mitfährt, dann bekommt man als Erster nur einen Punkt, somit können die Leute vor einem keine Punkte klauen   .

Aber mal im Ernst: Ist jemand von Euch dort schon mitgefahren? Wie sind die Strecken? Eher Trail oder Forstautobahn?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## 2dangerbiker (18. Dezember 2007)

Kottenheim   Strecke sehr schön. Keine Autobahn. Schwerer uphill. Trails und eine sehr schwere Abfahrt.
Adenau:  Letztes Jahr sehr matchig, langweiligste Strecke der Serie. langer Anstieg
Boos  zum Teil schwere Strecke, zweimal geht es durch einen Bach Trails von allen etwas
Koblenz Wenn das Wetter trocken ist, ist die Strecke ok. Bei Match wird es aber eine Sauerrei. Trotdem Strecke ok
Die Serie fahre ich schon seit Jahren, kann man gut weiter empfehlen


----------



## dorado76 (18. Dezember 2007)

6. Tabarzer Mountainbike Marathon 
Das Wochenende am 31. Mai und 1. Juni 2008 bildet zwei Tage lang den Rahmen eines Sportevents für die ganze Familie. Neben dem Kinder-MTB-Rennen und dem Short-Race am Samstagabend können die Besucher einen der Top-Marathons in Deutschland erleben. Die Weltranglistenpunkte werden hart erarbeitet, denn nicht umsonst trägt der Event den Beinamen »Härtester Marathon jenseits der Alpen«. Eine weitere Aufwertung hat der Marathon mit der Durchführung der Thüringer Landesmeisterschaft bekommen. 
Streckenlängen: 34km/1200hm,68km/2400hm,102km/3600hm
www.fahrrad-schmidt.de/marathon


----------



## Walki (28. Dezember 2007)

[YT="tryd_ZZJPf8"][/YT]

Hier noch ein kleines Video vom Swisspower Cup in Bern: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tryd_ZZJPf8

2008 findet das Rennen am *6./7. September 2008* statt. Samstag mit 45km Marathon für Hobby-Biker/innen sowie den Kinder-Rennen. Sonntag als UCI Hors Category Rennen. 

Mehr Infos: http://www.bernbike.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f-b-791 (28. Dezember 2007)

*14-15 Juni 2008 das zweite Heavy 24 MTB Rennen in Chemnitz

Infos unter: www.mtb-chemnitz.de

weiter empfehlen !*


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. Januar 2008)

Limit83 schrieb:


> 9. Bank 1 Saar MTB Marathon in St. Ingbert am 31.08.08
> Der Marathon mit dem wohl höchsten Singletrailanteil. Wahrscheinlich werden hier auch wieder die Süd-West Meisterschaften und damit die Verbandsmeisterschaften Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland ausgetragen. Jeder der letztes Jahr bei der DM am Start war, weiß wie schön die Strecke ist.
> Gruß Limit



Nach meiner Kenntnis ist das nicht der Fall. Die Südwestmeisterschaften gehen 2008 zum ...


RSC Felsenland in die Pfalz, der letztes Jahr spontan die SWM-XC durchgeführt hat.

Termin ist der 30.8.2008!

Sollten die Landesverbände da was anderes abgesprochen haben, sollte ich das eigentlich von denen erfahren haben. Also, wenn da eine andere Entscheidung in den Präsidien gefallen sein sollte, bitte ich um eine PM, damit ich keine Falschinformation verbreite. Danke 

Gruß Michael Bonnekessel (MTB-Fachwart Rheinland-Pfalz)


----------



## Rob 2 (3. Januar 2008)

Hello 

Hiermit möchten ich Euch zur 2008-er edition von MTB Challenge Etappenrennen einladen. Das Rennen wurde um eine weitere Etappe verlängert, hierdurch insgesamt 8 Etappen: Prologue und 7 Etappen. Die Länge beträgt 500km und 14000 Hm. 
Die Strecke beinhaltet mehr als man es von den bekannten Etappenrennen gewohnt ist, zumal auch Wege freigegeben werden die normalerweise nur für Touristen zugelassen sind
All das wird in diesem Jahr um weitere Singletrack-Passagen bereichert in den Table Mountains National Park. Dadurch wird das Rennen noch mehr fordernder wobei in epischen Szenen eingebettet. Das ist genau das worum es beim ursprunglichen Mountainbiking geht. 
Um dies noch weiter zu steigern, haben wir eine Etappe durch eine Undergrund-passage attraktiver gemacht: eine Fahrt durch eine Goldgrube. 
Zudem entfallen die bekannt lästigen Passkontrollen bei Grenzüberquerungen. 
Das Rennen war bis dato als Team-Wettbewerb bekannt - nun haben wir zusätzlich eine Solo-Kategorie eingeführt, sprich eine Sonderwertung. Selbst jene die in Zweierteam starten, sich späterhin jedoch von ihrem /-rerTeampartnerIn trennen müssen, besteht weiterhin die Möglichkeit, das Rennen fortzusetzen incl. Zeitmessung, dh dieser FahreIn wird als solo gewertet. 
Alles in allem, all jene die die Ziellinie überqueren, es zu Ende bringen können sich stolz als Sieger bezeichnen.
Mehr zu erfahren unter : 

<http://www.mtbchallenge.com/en/>

Ich freu mich auf Euch

Grüsse

Robert


----------



## MatschMeister (4. Januar 2008)

hallo reace gemeinde
weis irgend jemand wannn die herren aus albstadt mal eine meldelste veröffentlichen? damit ich weis ob des mit meinen anmeldungen in der sylvesternacht geklappt hat.

grüßle 
matsche meeester


----------



## Mario Mazzotti (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo, 
erstmal danke für die Info

Ich war leider die letzten 3 Wochen krank, hatte deshalb viel Zeit einige
MTB Marathon Termine rauszusuchen.

Ein Norddeutscher/ Harzer 

Die Termine stehen auf meiner Homepage:
www.harzbiken.de unter Termine

Gruss 
Mario


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Januar 2008)

MatschMeister schrieb:


> hallo reace gemeinde
> weis irgend jemand wannn die herren aus albstadt mal eine meldelste veröffentlichen? damit ich weis ob des mit meinen anmeldungen in der sylvesternacht geklappt hat.
> 
> grüßle
> matsche meeester



Meldeliste Stand 04.01. ist seit heute online, sind 500 Teilnehmer bis zu dem Zeitpunkt soweit ich das sehe.


----------



## <MM> (8. Januar 2008)

Hier gibt's eine frei editierbare Seite (vergleichbar einer Wiki-Page), in der jeder und jede, der / die will, Termine zu MTB-Rennen eintragen kann.

http://123.writeboard.com/e17c388295756cd71

Das abgefragte Paßwort lautet "bikeboard" (und kann frei weitergegeben werden, ebenso wie der Link; ja das SOLL sogar weitererzählt werden, damit sich die Seite möglichst "von alleine" durch möglichst viele "Autoren" komplettiert).

Vielleicht gelingt's ja?


http://123.writeboard.com/e17c388295756cd71 , Paßwort: "bikeboard"


.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Januar 2008)

ist aber ganz schön Östereich-lastig !!!!!!!!


----------



## <MM> (8. Januar 2008)

>Grunzi:

Du brauchst bzw. man braucht nur selber entsprechende Termine hinzufügen, dann gleicht sich das ruck-zuck aus.

Wie gesagt, das ist eine Wiki-ähnliche Seite, d. h. es bedarf der Eigeninitiative, um den Inhalt entsprechend zu generieren. Termine können ganz einfach von jedermann/-frau selbst hinzugefügt werden, die Liste wird umso "deutschlastiger" , je mehr Deutsche ihre Termine eintragen, um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben.


----------



## mountainbike (9. Januar 2008)

find i subba 

hob grod an tegernsee und black-forest zua gschriem 

lg bergpeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (10. Januar 2008)

>bergpeter:




Die Seite findet sich gespiegelt auch in der Wikipedia (durch die Tabellenform ist's dort übersichtlicher)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termine_MTB-Rennen


.


----------



## <MM> (10. Januar 2008)

Grunzi schrieb:


> ist aber ganz schön Östereich-lastig !!!!!!!!



inzwischen nimmer so


----------



## Mario Mazzotti (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
viele Super MTB Renntermine im Harzer Raum und einige große Events
sind auf meiner Homepage zu finden.www.harzbiken.de

Mühselig zusammengetragen

Falls du noch schöne Renntermine hast , einfach mailen !!
Danke
gruss 
Mario 
www.harzbiken.de
P.S.
 Kellerwald:
 Meine Platzierungen 2006 auf 80 km  3. 57 Std ,14 Platz Sen.II bei Matsch Wetter 
                             2007 auf 40 km 1.39 Std, 8 Platz bei Sonnenschein
Ein kleiner feiner Marathon jedoch immer mit TOP Besetzung 
Bist du den Marathon auch schon gefahren ?


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Januar 2008)

http://worldgames.at/de/index.asp?MenuId=1


Scheinbar haben die vom letzten Jahr nicht gelernt, dort musste die Strecke erheblich gekürzt werden wegen Schneefall...und jetzt findet die Veranstaltung noch später statt (Mitte September)   Da ist wieder Schnee garantiert


----------



## <MM> (28. Januar 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> [...] und jetzt findet die Veranstaltung noch später statt (Mitte September)   Da ist wieder Schnee garantiert


Das ist nicht garantiert. Letztes Jahr hat's Anfang September grausiges Wetter inkl. Schneefall gehabt; zwei Wochen später war all der Schnee bis über 2000 m hinauf wieder weg, und man konnte herrlich biken... Das Zurückverlegen ist daher nachvollziehbar.


----------



## <MM> (28. Januar 2008)

Die Liste unter http://123.writeboard.com/e17c388295756cd71 (Paßwort: "bikeboard") ist inzwischen stark gewachsen; vielleicht weiß aber noch wer einige wichtige (oder auch unwichtige  ) deutsche MTB-Renntermine und kann den einen oder anderen eintragen? - Wär' super!


----------

